# weight distribution



## shubaru240 (Apr 10, 2007)

What is the weight distribution for a 91 240?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

55, 45. (10 character)


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

Out of curiosity, why do you want to know the weight distribution?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

madmax240 said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you want to know the weight distribution?



Many reasons for wanting that comes to mind.....Setting up the suspension for drift you may want to have stiffer springs in the direction of the heavyest end of the car thus creating a lack of weight shift over that end of the car. causing the car to be more balanced....So basicly you would want stiffer springs in the front to even out that 5% of more weight on the front end so when you jam on the brakes the weight doesnt shift as far forward as it would be if you had a weak spring rate up front. The other reason if your doing a turboon your ka24e(DE) your relocating the battery to the back you may want to consider where it is going and how much weight transfer is happening. And the last reason...He picks up a heavy set girl(some guys like um) and he wants to know how much he will have to adjust the coil overs to get that balanced ride effect.


----------



## shubaru240 (Apr 10, 2007)

madmax240 said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you want to know the weight distribution?



Drifting. Because its the coolest feeling when its happening


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

I just wanted to know for that very reason. Drifting is initiated easier if the weight distribution is more to the front side. What the weight transfer is is not important just know to try and keep stuff such as the battery under the hood and not relocate it to the back. Also alleviating weight from the back helps such as the back seat. If it were a track car a distribution of fifty fifty is more desireable.


----------



## shubaru240 (Apr 10, 2007)

yea my girlfriends dad has a rx-7 and its 5050 we drift it like hell too since we live in the mountains its great but thanx for all the input


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

Just remember that all forms of track racing(if suspension is tuned right) will always drift a little. That's okay so the nose is pointing toward the outside of the corner when you come out of the turn, this makes it easier when you are oversteering a little bit to keep the revs up so you can scream out of the corner.


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

i thought that u wanted more weight in the front of the car for it to drift better... if its 50/50 then wouldn't make truns better??


----------

